# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Go to a concert/music store and listen to some music. Describe the experience as best you can. _(BrotherGoose)_
*Basic Task ii* - Go fishing! Describe what you catch. _(Dolphin)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Ride a dino _(OpheliaBlue)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Eat a moon rock. What does it taste like? _(Mzzkc)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Fall into a black hole and report your experiences. _(Mzzkc)_

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay, i´m pretty exited for the new tasks  ::D: 
fall into a real black hole seems pretty difficult in my imagination.... but worth a try. i want to fly to the moon anyway so maby when i can leave earth the black hole thing isnt that impossible + i could taste a moonrock then  :smiley: 
but are there any tips how to get to the moon which is fukin far away in my imagination xD howsoever i will try ^^

have fun everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Love those tasks!  :smiley:

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, the tasks are simple, yet intriguing. Too hard to pick a favourite. [Shrugs] S'pose I'll just do them all, assuming I don't hit a dry spell.

----------


## KestrelKat

Aiming for that blackhole and moon rock tonight!

Let's hope the Nightmare on Elm Street marathon Zukin and I have been pulling doesn't influence my dreams =w=

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed the Advanced Task ii and the Bonus Task, but I'm not very happy with the bonus task so maybe I'll try to do it again later.  :smiley: 

*Chocolate Chip Moon Cookies! MMMMMMMmmm*


*Spoiler* for _Eat a Moon Rock_: 



I realized I was still dreaming and so I took off flying. It felt especially easy to fly in this dream and I was really excited about that. I started looking for the moon to fly towards it, but I could only see light that was obscured by clouds. I flew towards that light until the moon appeared.

I began to move at super speed and the moon got bigger and bigger, but at the same time my perspective of the earth didn't change at all. I resolved this conflict by imagining that the moon was crashing into the earth. When they collided, the surface of the moon was kind of like a moon-wall. I flew down and picked up some moon rocks. I remarked at how stable I was and how wonderful it felt to not have to worry about waking up.

The moon rocks were incredibly light and airy like meringues. I bit into one and it crumbled in my mouth and tasted just like extremely delicious chocolate chip cookies, but with the light texture of a meringue. YUMMMM.





*Spoiler* for _Fall Into a Black Hole_: 



I decided that I should do a task before I wake up, so I summoned a black hole in the middle of the parking lot and it started sucking stuff in all around it. I got sucked in really quickly and then I was engulfed in darkness. I could still feel the dream world around me; It was like I was experiencing being the parking lot and the cars and the air that moved around as cars zoomed by, very strange. But I couldn't experience the dream with any of my normal waking life senses like vision, touch, hearing, smell, or taste. I felt a bit frustrated and trapped in this dark place, so I woke myself up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It's gonna be MEEEEEEE!!!

----------


## FryingMan

They've (the on-theme non-lucids)  begun!





> In orchestra rehearsal, the conductor is all "artistic" but his motions are all over the place, no downbeats are evident anywhere in all his wild gesticulations, "are you in 2 or in 4!?" I ask repeatedly.   He finally retorts, exasperated, "you have to* *listen* to the music and you'll *hear** the downbeats!" (I think this is a cop-out). (music)
> 
> Putting together my instrument, some people walk by and tell me I've been specially invited to Dubai to play.  I'm honored but I tell some guy I need to make sure this isn't a set-up because of my outspoken published views on Israel.   Then I imagine myself playing the slow movement of a well-known concerto for my instrument -- *I hear myself and my tone is lovely*, but I realize I'm playing it way under-tempo and I could be criticized for this, I imagine playing it faster but I like really milking every note, the audience must love it! (music)
> 
> I'm walking around singing a popular song, *I hear my voice and I'm really nailing it, beautiful tone*, but I forget some words, a girl near by reminds me of them.   Then a line of girls are singing, one has lost a little (contact lens?), another girl picks it up off the ground and hands it to her, who them promptly *pops it into her mouth* (music, eat a moon rock?)!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

August tasks are live, have fun everyone!  ::D:

----------


## Box77

> It's gonna be MEEEEEEE!!!



Some days ago I was fishing inside a pool and felt something alike when one of the 'oldest' exemplars decided to have a meal with my fresh caught little bastard...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol what did you say there m8?

----------


## Box77

I don't know why my dreaming mind likes to play those jokes on me every time I'm swimming surrounded by such lovely/tasty creatures... at the end I have to calm myself down forcing my logic to the extreme: "Calm down buddy boy, it's not going to eat you, it's just one of them who grew a little bit more than usual..."  ::makeitstop::  They are huge!!!!!

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun guys!!!

I had a small PC issue right on the 31st lol... good luck!

----------


## Patience108

Yes it would be great to fall into a black hole while riding a dino  :Big laugh:  we could keep each other company while we are surging wherever we are surging to  ::alien::

----------


## Box77

Alright, last night became lucid for a while to remember the black hole task. So technically somehow I completed the task although it was not what I was expecting for: .../turn on my back and start running up the street to realize the whole thing was a dream. I remember the black hole task, so I decide to summon a black hole right here to jump in. Faster than I was expecting a huge black bubble swallows the city the way similar to the Akira scene where the explosion swallows the city

I don't have much time to jump inside since it swallowed the ground I'm stepping on really fast. I ended up indefinitely somersaulting forwards in the dark until I woke up/...

----------


## LouaiB

I love the music task!! Definetly gonna become a regular ToTM participant! :^D

----------


## woblybil

> Lol what did you say there m8?



 dont know about the fishing but the new avatar is great  ::yddd::

----------


## dolphin

I intended to do the fishing task but I forgot it during the dream, even though I was on a boat on the ocean like I intended. I had fun swimming, though! 

deep dive - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

I should get a booby prize...I tried fishing and threw the sinker through a window   ::yddd:: 

PS: I was standing inside of a store with a lake outside and for some reason figured I could fish from there so I threw out the line and it popped a hole just the size of the sinker in the window and then flew on out into the lake, Then I woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol woblybil..

Dewinging tonight I promise. Got distracted last night  ::blue::

----------


## anderj101

I don't know about you, but I want to see if moon rocks stay crunchy in milk.

----------


## FryingMan

Argh, great LD last night and couldn't remember a single task!





> "OK! TOTM time.  The task are……uh….Yeah it's coming to me now, they're: …..hmmm…., OK, any second now….  Hey look at that girl over there…"



OK, everybody (especially me), repeat after me (put to a cheer rhythm) (*edit*ed to make more cheer-like):

"Music Fishing Dino Rock"
"Music Fishing Dino Rock"
"Music Fishing Dino Rock"
"Black Hole!"
"Black Hole!"
"Raa Raa Raaa!"

looks like I need one of those fancy ~Dreamer~ whiteboards in my room, too!    Or at least a pop-up reminder app for running on my computer.

----------


## imazu

Signing up for Sensei's Comp has me all lucid already!!  ::D: 
Failed at the Bonus Task last night:

I am at my Dad's house it seems and I've become lucid I fly up and out, remembering I want to go to space and fall into a "natural" black hole. It's daytime and I can't see blackness or stars, but I figure if I fly far enough I will. I fly up at a sharp angle, not directly up though because that seems way harder. The massive open spaces of air start to freak me out, but I let go of the feeling. Everything starts to get dark and the blue fades away to reveal stars as I fly on. But, now everything starts to feel 2-dimensional and I don't feel like I'm moving anymore. I keep on trying, but the scene ends. Not sure if I wake up or get really distracted.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> "Music Fishing Dino Rock"
> "Music Fishing Dino Rock"
> "Music Fishing Dino Rock"
> "Black Hole!"
> "Black Hole!"
> "Raa Raa Raaa!"



I don't know why, but when I cheered it out loud, it made me think of "Badgers & Mushrooms"

I like that technique though, for remembering goals in lucids.

----------


## woblybil

> Argh, great LD last night and couldn't remember a single task!
> 
> 
> looks like I need one of those fancy ~Dreamer~ whiteboards in my room, too!    Or at least a pop-up reminder app for running on my computer.



That's the way I see it too... If I cant even remember them when I'm awake, How can I expect to remember them when I'm dreaming?   ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

As I remember, The last moon I was on didn't have any rocks...It just hung there like a slice of honeydew and we swung on it  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Oh WOW! I don't know if I can do any of these but I'll give it a try...let's see what happens!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> "Music Fishing Dino Rock"
> "Music Fishing Dino Rock"
> "Music Fishing Dino Rock"
> "Black Hole!"
> "Black Hole!"
> "Raa Raa Raaa!"



This has been playing in my head all day à la "Peanut Butter Jelly Time".
 ::banana::   :Rock out:   :split: 

I like your purple text too, FryingMan.  :smiley:

----------


## Badger88

Hope I can give some of these a shot...if my recall ever comes back!

----------


## SuckerPunch

*Basic Task ii FAIL*

I'm lucid. I'm standing on a cliff looking down at the ocean. The waves are crashing into the rocky cliff. It's actually a nice and vivid dream scene. I knew I needed to get down there and do some fishing!

I get down to the edge of the ocean. I get on a small boat and start paddling out. I'm suddenly joined by a huge heavy set  Hawaiian guy. He is in the boat and cheering me on for the task. He points me in a direction and I follow his advice.

The waves are coming in and pushing us back. I can't get very far out so I just say forget it I'll use this spot so I cast a line out...I feel a tug so I reel it in and pull up a human head! It's of a man who has obviously been decapitated. There is also maggot looking things all over it. The Hawaiian guy freaks out and bails on the boat and swims away. I wake up.

Yep leave it to my dreams....even a simple peaceful fishing task has to turn violent. I don't want to count this bc for me I feel like it should have to be alive or it wouldn't count as a "catch."

----------


## FryingMan

> This has been playing in my head all day à la "Peanut Butter Jelly Time".
>   
> 
> I like your purple text too, FryingMan.



Yeah thought of you when I colored it  :smiley:    And I'm glad it's "stuck" in your head, that's the point!   I wish I could get it stuck in mine, even after coining that cheer it takes a while to come back to me, like.

"<something> <something> <something> ROCK! yeah, rock"
"<something> <something> <something> rock" come on, now, oh yeah, "black hole!"
"<something> fishing <something> rock"  (black hole)
"<something> fishing dino rock"  (black hole)
COME ON WHAT's THE FIRST ONE, oh, duh, music, I had non-lucids about it already
"music fishing dino rock"  (black hole) aaand repeat it a bunch.

Not to mention, another orchestra/music non-lucid last night.




> The (cute) oboists had taken all the chair spaces on the riser platforms, I had no room left, I complained and they invited me on to their row, hey maybe I can sit in between them, heh heh.     And the conductor had two more broken vertebrae and had to change his conducting style to not have any more up and down motions, and occasionally step down off the podium and just walk about a little bit, I wondered what the audience would think of  that.

----------


## FryingMan

And yet another music non-lucid:




> ...A guy comes playing a triple-concentric straight (soprano) saxophone, that plays in 3-part harmony, it's a lovely tune.  He puts it down, I pick it up and play a little dittie (Happy Birthday?) and end on a very high note (fingering like recorder?), I think should I suck in my spit?   I put it down a bit embarrassed about getting my slobber all over the mouthpiece.

----------


## woblybil

> And yet another music non-lucid:



We have that in common, "Music non-lucid's!" I just played "Going Over Jordan" finger style on a decrepit acoustic guitar in a college dorm room with another guy trying to follow on a beautiful new base,, But after spending several years with various bands, musical dreams do not make good dream signs..Then there are the girls, As a road player 1-2 or 3 different girls a night means nothing as a dream sign :

 I don't think something we do or did every day make good dream signs  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> We have that in common, "Music non-lucid's!" I just played "Going Over Jordan" finger style on a decrepit acoustic guitar in a college dorm room with another guy trying to follow on a beautiful new base,, But after spending several years with various bands, musical dreams do not make good dream signs..Then there are the girls, *As a road player 1-2 or 3 different girls a night* means nothing as a dream sign :
> 
>  I don't think something we do or did every day make good dream signs



[Signs up for guitar lessons straight away!]

----------


## Box77

Uhmmmm... I want to summon a black hole, a black bubble explosion comes in stead... The only time I stepped out of earth in a lucid, it was just because of I wanted to teleport somewhere else. I know it was out of earth because of the Sun shining like a star under a black sky... Perhaps if I take some free astrology curses online I will improve my cosmic summonings  ::chuckle:: 

 ::tunes::  I think I better go for the music store...

Out of topic: I don't find the time/space to edit my audio track born in a lucid for the DV video project  ::sad2::

----------


## KestrelKat

Got lucid last night but completely forgot to even think about the tasks... Whoops!

----------


## martakartus

Achieved the advanced task ii  :boogie:  I'm happy I'll have the wings, because tomorrow (the 8th) will be exactly two years since I had my first lucid dream.

Here's the past where I do the task:
"I then decided to go to one of the windows, which led to a terrace, and I imagined what a moon rock would look like. A white-greyish rock, the size of a tennis ball and with an uneven surface, appeared and I picked it up. I took a bite. The texture was earthy, as if it were soil (so to speak) and it was bitter in taste. I made a wry face and I put the rock down."

And here's the whole entry, in case you need it  :smiley: 
Eating a moon rock at the bank - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## EbbTide000

Oh, here it is





> [CENTER]
> 
> (... ¥
> 
> _(Mzzkc)_ [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> *BONUS TASK!!* - Fall into a black hole and report your experiences. _(Mzzkc)_



A couple of days ago after reading this thread a had a very unusual Non-lucid dream.

Then I went searching for the thread where they talked about jumping down a black whole. I gotrealfrustrated when I couldn't find it. Had no memory of why I was asked to jump into a black hole. I asked "search" to give me all threads with "black hole" in it. There seemed to be millions. I gave up thinking I must of dreamt it.

Now it appears because someone posted to it.

I poked it and WOW (!!!) Look at that picture (!!!)

That glorious picture spoke to "Our-Dreaming-Mind". and this non-lucid resulted:

I'm walking around outside. It's sunny. Feels like I'm above Opal Mines here in South Australia, 

Now I am aware it's a dangerous place to be. People slip and fall down the many vertical (hidden) mine shafts.

Then there are men or a man. He don't actually speak but he intends I willingly fall down a deep opal mine shaft or I will anyway. I take that as a threat. So I get curious and lift the tin covering a brick well.

It dont look thar scary so I dive head first. It's brite and light brick lined. Falling and the bright tunnel kept turning horizontally sometimes. 

Then I gently hit the bottom.

Dry Bones

Later a skull with opal in it. (End of Non-lucid dream)

To me the bones was my past incarnations.

And

The opal skull is my future incanation/s

Thats what my experience of "Falling into a black hole"

Oh

That silent guy who tellepathed to me was not threatening to through me down a black hole if I dont go willingly.  He only indicated that "it" (death) was inevitable. 

Thanx Mzzkc

The wonderfull picture must have triggered the dream. Incase you haven't noticed, Mzzkc, I am Discociatively Susceptible to pictures and Youtubes. Like in that Film "What Dreams May Come.

Start watching at the 29 minute point where Robbin Williams tries to comfort and reassure his beloved widow,  at his grave. 

Immediately after that he runs down a "Black Hole" then wakes up inside one of his widows beatiful iol paintings. He is greeted by his long dead dog.

♡

https://youtu.be/CAHfstptqqk

♡ 7,099 views in just 4 weeks (2hours 21 minutes)

 What Dreams May Come full movies * Good Robin Williams romance movies !

Uploaded by Bettye Hickey*

Published on Jul 9, 2015

What Dreams May Come is a 1978 novel by Richard Matheson. 

The plot centers on Chris, a man who *dies* then goes to Heaven, but descends into Hell to rescue his wife. 

It was adapted in 1998 into the Academy Award-winning film What Dreams May Come starring Robin Williams, Cuba Gooding, Jr., and Annabella Sciorra.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I tried the bonus task twice last night, and also tried to remember FryingMan's song in-dream! The song had already merged with PB Jelly Time in my head IWL, usually ending up as something like "Peanut Butter Dino Hole" haha, and that's what happened in the LD too.  :tongue2:  
Here are the task parts of the dreams:


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



LD 1: I remembered the black hole task, so I made a black hole appear in the corner of the room. The floor and walls opened up, and I dove into it. My frame rate slowed down and my vision went jolty, like time was slowing down. I felt my body spinning faster and faster as I was sucked into the darkness. I thought I felt myself waking up, but I realised I was just getting psyched out by being surrounded by darkness. I felt secure in the dream now and embraced the darkness and spinning sensations. Then I really did wake up when my dogs barked  ::blue:: 

LD 2: I wanted to try the black hole task again to see if anything else would happen. I walked out of the warehouse and looked to the sky. A black hole started swirling in the middle of the sky, in the wavy shape of a circular saw. It was pulling everything within range into it, including the colours from the sky. The black hole grew bigger as the surroundings disappeared. I took a run-up and then flew into the sky towards the black hole. I thought I felt the dreamworld start to rumble a bit, but before I could reach the black hole, I woke up again.

----------


## woblybil

These task's are so simple I can't do them  ::yddd::

----------


## dolphin

I tried to cast a line but it wrapped around a dc behind me.

----------


## coolcoolcool

In a lucid dream in one jump i simply jumped to the moon
in my next lucid dream wich is tonight i will drive a 2015 bugatti

----------


## spellbee2

Got Advanced II, finally. My dreams have been pretty fragmented lately, but I did manage to keep it together long enough to have this happen.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II - Eat a moon rock_: 



I'm in this very cluttered classroom. I think about what the tasks are this month, but the only one I remember is the moon rock one. I look in the closet, expecting to see a moon rock on a shelf. Sure enough, I find a blue box labeled "Moon Rock." _How convenient_. I rip open the packaging, but instead I find a plastic model of a moon rock that quickly falls into pieces. I search the rest of the room for a moon rock, but to no avail.

I walk out the main door of the classroom and find myself in some guy's living room. He's apparently a friend of mine that works for NASA and is super rich. I mention something to him about moon rocks.
"Yeah, I got plenty in the fridge."
"Wait, you keep them in the fridge?"
"Of course, otherwise they get all soggy and inedible!"
I open his fridge and find the middle shelf absolutely packed with rocks, each about the size of a potato. "You actually eat this stuff? Isn't it like super rare on Earth?"
"Dude, I own a private rocket, I can get more moon rocks any damn time I please."

_Fair enough_. I grab one out of the fridge and take a bite. It's very close to an ice cube - it has no real taste but it has a definitive crunch like ice. However, while the outside is crunchy, the inside is fairly soft and melts in my mouth like cotton candy (though still without any taste).

----------


## FryingMan

Oh boy oh boy, _succeeded at Advanced I and Bonus_ in an absolutely mind blowing LD, maybe best ever.  Long, multiple scenes, multiple dream saves, pretty good memory and awareness, saw my recently deceased mother for the first time clearly in a dream (and even better, while lucid!)

Full DJ entry

It was a grand-slam of TOTM situations and attempts (minus fishing).   


*Spoiler* for _Basic (I) -- fail_: 



not even attempt, total failure to recognize the opportunity: I entered a school band room full of musicians sitting on risers with their instruments shortly after getting lucid, but I just called out to the (my instrument) player, had him show me his instrument, and asked his name ("Norman"), and left the room saying I'd be back.   (All I had to do was ask them to play something!    Argh!).  


 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced (II) fail_: 



Went outside and thought of TOTM and _couldn't remember the cheer_.   Eventually remembered moon rock.   Decided to summon the moon in the sky and reach up and tear a chunk off: looked up in to a beautiful starry (realistic) night sky and watched a satellite or two moving steadily across the expanse, but just couldn't make the moon appear.   I hear my mother's voice talking then (perfectly accurate) I want to go and meet with her and stopped trying for the moon.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced I - ride a dino_: 



After seeing my mother, I go out on the deck and ask my sister to take me to show me where the dinosaurs are (asking DCs to do stuff for me is fast becoming my favorite dream control method).  She takes me to the corner of the deck and I look down and see weird beasts walking down the stairs to the backyard lawn.  I go down off the end of the deck and mount some small furry thing that I think is actually a movie monster of some sort.  I'm a bit concerned about this not counting since I don't think this is a dinosaur.  I ride it down the stairs to the lawn.   There I imagine and see a medium-sized Trex there battling with a medium-sized King Kong.  They're both between 15-20 feet tall: definitely big, but not immense.  * I jump and land expertly on the back of the T-rex.  I imagine a faintly strange beastly odor.   I'm sitting fairly high on its back/lower neck, and urge it forward to run up the stairs because I'm concerned about Kong.   I urge it and imagine it running really fast, I'm "pushing" it forwards by "pushing on the reins" and it's leaping up the stairs towards the street* but it just doesn't get going fast enough to please me, Kong is still chasing.  Up on the street Kong attacks and I jump/fall away...





*Spoiler* for _Bonus - enter a black hole_: 



... and (am in the void?  Rub hands for a while, dream is solid), I'm in a garage (childhood home?) exit and turn to the right and there is a large open plaza full of college-aged young people.   I try again to remember the full cheer and I _again_ can only remember the 2nd half (advanced) and "...Black Hole! Black Hole!  Raa raa Raa!"    I've already done one advanced, so why not?  I decided to summon a black hole and jump in.  I walk forwards a bit to get where the crowd starts,  I hold out my hands straight in front of me and pull them apart quickly, imagining a massive black sphere appearing, something big dark and round flashes and disappears.   OK, again!   (I wonder what the students will think of the black hole!)   *I put my arms together, pull them apart quickly, and this time a large sphere appears before me which I know is the black hole.    Only it's partially reflective mirror-surfaced, which I think is fine because everybody knows that light plays funny tricks around black holes.    I dive forwards into it and try to feel the sensations.    I don't feel much, after a brief disorientation I find that I'm inside a sphere sort of like a one-way mirror, I can see out but people can't see in.  There is a filtering effect looking out like sunglasses.  The party is going on all around me in the plaza still and everyone is ignoring me.   The black hole is about the same sized inside as outside (about 8-10 feet in diameter, tall enough to stand in).*   There's a girl standing near the edge of the black hole on the outside and I pull her in (and kiss her?).   The dream wavers/I enter a bit of the void and call for a DC to take my hand and pull me out, and "John" does just that, and the dream continues from there...




So all told the cheer I guess should be counted as a success: I remembered 3 out of the 5 items, and successfully performed 2/3.  Still frustrating that mostly I remembered the rhythm...

"Something something something (damn!)"
"Something something something (sh!t!)"
"Some thing Some thing damn damn damn!"
haha. Not quite that bad but close at the beginning.

----------


## Patience108

Yow  :wink2:  ::rolllaugh::  I got the Bonus Totm! Soo happy I managed it - it was after getting lucid in a particularly clear flying dream this morning ; flying over a night time scene of a lively seaside coastal picture, it was gorgeous! But instead of going to walk on the sea as a task I have had in mind I remembered the black hole and shot up into the night sky knowing I was coming head to head with a black hole! There it was zooming towards me and the closer it got the more I felt magnetised and pulled towards it- I was then flying threw the length of it ( never got to the end) reminded me of the worm hole images on tv showing a long deep black tunnel with lots of swirling blackness all around - cool  - I woke up soon after ::alien::

----------


## spellbee2

Had another lucid last night, where I was a superhero fighting a guy who was trying to destroy the world with a machine that could generate infinite gravity at a single point. Realized after I woke up that that's basically the definition of a black hole, and that I totally missed my chance.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I did Basic Task i during a long LD last night, here's the relevant part:


*Spoiler* for _concert task_: 



I heard music playing in the background of the dream, so I decided to follow it to find the source. I walked down the hallway and found Powderfinger (an Australian band) playing a small, private gig in the living room of this house. They seemed to be playing an original dream-song, but with an accurate sound, style and vocals. They also played a real song called "I Don't Remember" (ironic choice, subC!  ::chuckle:: ) I chatted with the band afterwards. They didn't look like the real band members, and I thought the lead singer was really cute. They were very friendly and acted like they knew me, and the lead singer appeared to be my boyfriend in the dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay wings tonight! I'm still gluing the feathers on

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Ah, how basic I taunts me this month!  First non-lucids, then lucid and I still miss it standing in a room together with a band!   Congrats!    I'll get it.    35+ years of orchestral playing means I MUST get it!

----------


## SuckerPunch

I completed Basic ii, Advanced i, Advanced ii and a lucid dare all in one dream last night night! I never remember having so much control in a LD before...

I'm in a field it's just grassy and wide open. I think of the dino task because the environment suddenly feels very prehistoric. There is crazy plants off in the distance..nothing from this time area. The vesions are awesome it felt like I had traveled back in time. 

I decided for some reason I want to do the moon task first. I fight like crazy and almost lose the LD trying to make it night time. It finally works and I see the moon. I try to use my lucid powers and pull it closer to earth. It works but it doesn't get close enough to reach. I shoot a laser from my hand and the moon explodes and pieces of moon rock come raining down all over. I pick one up the size of a tennis ball. I take a bite. It's light and crunchy like cereal. Not much flavor but the little bit I got is pleasant like captain cruch almost. 

It's much darker without the moon but I can still see ok. I look around I'm sounded by forrest. Dinosaurs are aggresive and they are running around I can hear them. I see one run right past me..it's a raptor. It screamed at me in passing but didn't attack me. This is getting nightmarish but I stay calm. I get down to the ground and army crawl through some bushes. I stay down and wait. I hear a huge dino coming. It doesn't see me in the bushes but I see it and it's a huuge brachiosaurus. It passes by dragging its tail. When the very end of the tail passes I grab it and hang on. It drags me for a ways maybe 50 yards then I let go and roll off because I saw a creek. It never even knew I hitched a ride.

I get off at the creek because I want to do some fishing. It's really dark and creepy but I just get into the water. I walk through the water until I'm waste deep. It's eerily quiet now. I make a pole appear and cast it out. Now it gets loud major disruption in the water. A pissed off crocodile emerged. I hooked it with my line and it was getting aggressive with me. No I can't fight this thing and wake up..I calmly get out of the water and walk away. It follows but doesn't attack. I walk to a different area of the creek and make a homemade fishing line with string a rock and a stick. Long story short I catch normal looking medium sized blue and white fish then I feed it to the crocodile as a reward for not attacking me. 

I then walk away and go to complete a lucid dare but that's not relivant here.

That was a really good dream with loads of great visuals. I had a lot of fun with that one  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

Another fail at the black hole task during a nap today.

I become lucid as I seemingly fall hard onto my butt at the edge of a parking lot. I'm startled, then excited, then focused on the black hole task. I decide to try to summon. I raise my hands up at the blue sky and just try to use willpower to conjure a black hole, but nothing happens and I feel very lame.. lol. Everything is blurry the entire time and the dream ends quickly.

----------


## splodeymissile

Tried black hole. Failed miserably.


*Spoiler* for _miserable failure_: 



Did WILD, arrived outside my Nan's house. It was a bright, sunny day. I looked at the other houses lining the street and I saw that their design was vastly different to the real houses. In an instant, and without any fanfare or beautiful lights, the purpose behind this new design became apparent, as they were in fact large boats. The ground below and around them instantly became water and they sailed for a bit. I turned around and looked at my Nan's house. It too was different, but it was stationary and large and resembled a shopping centre more than anything else. I remembered my dream task and attempted to fly into space, to find a black hole. I failed and the world started fading out. I attempted to will clarity back, but failed at that too.

I found myself in my room, and convinced I had woken up, went on my laptop. I searched (God knows why) for humans acting as animals (can't recall the exact search term). The first link I encountered was for a TV tropes page called "elephantra". I intuitively knew it was an invented word and looked at the side of my laptop to discover the charging cable was plugged in. In real life, my sister had it. (She broke her own, so, we share). My laptop was also dead in real life and this was enough to make me lucid. Sadly, I woke up (for real, this time). 




I'll give it another go tonight.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey,
had a pretty short LD last night but was enough for Basic I:

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task I_: 



I have a falls awakening where i seem to remember an old dream and analyse where i could have got lucid. i randomly do a nosepinch and recognize that i am dreaming. i still feel sleepy and am lazy so i fight with me to stand up out of the bed. i go to my window open the curtains and want to open my window to jump out but then remember that the next time my ld starts at my room i want to phase though the window. i lean my head against the window and its solid but then i want to pass and blob through it i fall down and start flying right away i fly in the direction of a park and thing what to do. i remember that i want to hear a concert so i land in the park and look for a building where a concert might be. but then i hear some music and follow it. i expect a orchestra and hear classic music. i knew the song but dont know what the name is... instead of a orchestra i see just a little girl at a electronic keyboard playing the song. some people sit on some tables nearby. i walk to the girl and ask her what the song is called and she says the name. i wake up seconds after. i even had the name in my head the told me but while writing the dream down forgot it :/ would be really interesting to see if my sc would be right with the title.




i am happy to see my progress. 2 month ago with the climb a tree task i needed like 5 DEILDs to finally reach the park by feet. this time i just fly there with no problem  :smiley: 

dumb thing on the other hand is that everytime i reach a goal i just wake up. i cant stay in the dream to perform a 2. task for example... dont know maby i need to set at the beginning of a lucid not one but two tasks so my sc knows that just because i reach a goal the dream should not end because there is another goal? i dont know...

----------


## Patience108

Thanks  :Bliss:  :woohoo:  for my wings Ophelia ! it feels great    ::dreaming::

----------


## imazu

Was raising & bottle-feeding (wtf) a baby triceratops non-lucidly last night.. lmao. Hopefully he'll be all grown up and I can ride him next time I go to the dream world!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Advanced Task II completed (barely)
8/10
1:30am. I was in a cave where gangsters were holding some Indian captives (The biggest Indians I have ever seen) and hid behind a pile of bed springs until a guard came out and I crouched down behind the springs so he wouldn't see me but he dropped something and it rolled my way and he kept following it right to me and finally saw me but didn't believe his eyes then he drew a gun, I shot him dozens of times with my 38 hitting him but with little effect then he tried to shoot me thru the bed springs and never hit me and in the end he fell with about 50 bullets in him and the Indians came filing out of a side cave room onto a walkway over my head and behind the springs with other guards watching them and I crouched to avoid being seen, Some of the Indians saw me but didn't give me away. They went out the cave opening to the ocean and I tried to catch up with them hoping for a ride in their boat but they were gone so I splashed out on the shallow water hiding between big rocks and someone was singing a song praising me for rescuing the Indians ?
 Then I saw it!! The moon, " All this time I was dreaming and there's the moon now!"  :Bang head: 
It had glowing ring around it and was bright on one side fading thru bluish to mostly dark on the other and it looked it was covered with gravel. "Hey, I'm supposed to eat that stuff"..I sailed straight up to the bluish part and didn't even land, I Just scooped up a handful of stones and dust and stuffed it in my mouth "Phooey" It tasted like rocks and dirt so I spit it out "Ptooey: and then said" Uh-Oh, I might wake up on this silly thing". I better beat it back home and flew off into the darkness and I was back in bed, "Whew, None too soon".. When I saw I was waking up I did a check of my hands just to be sure........
"Crap, It's real"  ::yddd::

----------


## HypnoDestiny

Definetely trying a moon rock. I'm expecting it to be like crunchy cheese... like a huge solid cheese-it XD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Man y'all are killing these!!  ::teeth::

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Yes it's a great month, great mix of tasks.    Even though I CANNOT REMEMBER MUSIC despite being a life-long serious hobby musician.   Jeez.   Oh, and I saw my instrument *AGAIN* last night in a non-lucid (trying to lean it up against a wall).   At least I started a WILD and caught (late!) a FA despite all the lost sleep last night.

----------


## Aristaeus

Managed to complete both Advanced Tasks and the first Basic Task in one fell swoop. All the relevant parts are highlighted in *blue*.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 8.Aug.2015


I vaguely remember being woken up by a rapping on the window. Someone had been accidentally locked out of the abode. After letting them inside, I immediately went back to bed, and had an unintentional WILD. I was floating aimlessly through the air, mine body completely motionless. Careful not to move mine real body, I let mine mind slowly adjust to the fact that I was in a dream.
Once I was in control of mine dream body, I sprouted mine Wings of the Heart and willed the wind to propel me forward.
Far below me was a dry, desert-like city with futuristic buildings. The mountains surrounding the city jutted at the clear blue sky. As I flew, I caught sight of a tall building shaped like a jukebox. In a practised motion, I made a smooth landing in front of the building and stepped inside. Instead of seeing a classical music concert like I'd hoped, almost everything was black. Here and there, 8-bit figures I recognised from various games marched around. All around me, I heard a mix of techno songs, some of which I recognised from WarioWare.
I exited the building to find mineself standing in the middle of nowhere under the night sky. I looked up to see a full moon. Immediately, I projected mine Wings of the Heart and kicked into the air. The moon quickly enlarged as I approached, and when I landed, I scooped up a handful of moon soil and took a big bite. The material had no taste, and felt like grounded cinderblock in mine mouth.
At some point afterwards, I vaguely remember having a false awakening. But once I "fell back asleep" I found mineself standing on a beach. Behind the beach was an amalgam of lush plant life surrounded by jagged grey cliffs. The scenery looked like a realistic version of the Destiny Islands from Kingdom Hearts.
Accompanying me on the beach was a pack of T-Rexes and Velociraptors. The T-Rexes towered over me, whilst the Velociraptors only came up to mine knees. Contrary to the firm belief of Jurassic Park fans, real Velociraptors were more dog-sized than human-sized. But that didn't mean the couldn't tear you to shreds. Real Dinosaurs also had feathers.
I took flight right before a T-Rex made a meal out of mine right leg, then landed right where its neck met the rest of its body. The Dinosaur easily threw me off, and I tumbled ingloriously through the air. Once I regained mine balance, I flew away from the scene.
As I flew, everything began to blur, and I could feel mineself waking up. But I quickly fought down the reflex and was able to stay in the dream.
Once everything was back in focus, I found mineself flying over a black, rocky island surrounded by lava. I spotted a Pterodactyl and decided to hitch a lift. Unlike the T-Rex, the Pterodactyl was more compliant.
I approached a nearby volcano, and as I did so, I heard an ear-piercing roar. Looming above its peak was a giant, one-eyed dragon. I barely avoided a spray of its lava breath. Still riding the Pterodactyl, I extended mine right arm, palm open, and willed mine Keyblade to materialise. Mine Keyblade, which I nicknamed "Bridgekeeper", appeared with a spiral of wind, accompanied by a faint flash of light. As usual, and just how I liked it, mine Keyblade looked exactly like the bridge key from Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi.

I pointed mine Keyblade at the one-eyed dragon and shouted, "Freeze!" A beam of ice erupted from Bridgekeeper's tip, hitting the dragon straight in its eye. The force of the beam knocked the dragon out of sight.
I immediately began to search for a body of water to go fishing, but before I could find one, I reluctantly woke up.

----------


## Verre

The other night I dreamed entirely about fish, and even found myself explaining to a DC how the large fish I was carrying was used for lucid dreaming... but completely failed to take my own hint. This morning got lucid finally and had a successful attempt at Basic Task ii. Full dream here: "Catbird Fish" (DILD)

Here's how I went "fishing" and a description of what I caught:


*Spoiler* for _catbird fish_: 




I had remained partly lucid the whole time, but I had been enjoying the dream enough to let the narrative play out. Now that things were wrapping up, I remembered that I had planned to catch a fish for the TOTMs. I went around behind the building and conveniently found a stream flowing by. The water was shallow and crystal clear, so I peered in to see if I could spot any fish. What I actually saw swimming underwater were... kittens!

"Actually this will make things easier," I reflected. Now I wouldn't need to bother with a fishing rod, hook, and bait. Kittens were much easier to catch! I dangled a length of ribbon over the water until a kitten surfaced and started batting at it, then lured it closer to me until I could scoop it right up in my arms. I concluded that the creature I had caught was a "catbird fish" (I'm not sure why it wasn't just a "catfish," but this was the term that seemed right at the time) and knew I should examine it closely so that I could write a clear description in my report.

Once I was holding the animal, it was no longer the size of a tiny kitten but had swelled into a plump armful. It was no longer quite cat-shaped, either: now looked more like a stuffed animal with the bodily proportions of a totoro: big rounded torso and very short arms and legs. Although my "catbird fish" didn't physically resemble a fish, I sensed that there was something fishlike about its bones, even if I couldn't see them.

I studied the head first, which was still cartoonishly cat-like overall, but with significant differences. The mouth was very unusual: more narrow and vertical than that of a real cat, almost beaklike the way it protruded, but with large exposed teeth. There were two large incisors on the top and bottom, but both sets of incisors were adjacent to one another in the center, more like those of a rat than a cat, but wider and flatter.

After studying the mouth closely, I looked back up and saw that the round, wideset eyes were now completely white. I recalled noticing normal pupils before and wondered if they were rolled back in the head. Just when I was thinking that the creature was starting to look a bit scary, with its weird mouth and whitened eyes, suddenly it spoke up in a very friendly voice: "Hello!" I responded in kind, smiled at it, and continued my examination.

It had the fur of a cat, brown tabby stripes with patches of white here and there: a white triangle on the throat and chest, a little white on the belly, and white gloves. I checked and determined that all four paws were white. After looking over the creature thoroughly, I returned the "catbird fish" to the stream.

The environment had shifted around me: the stream was no longer outside, but occupied a room in a building that had put together exhibits pertaining to different countries. I wondered which country had supplied my "catbird fish," and looked around until I saw the words "This is Canada," inscribed under the surface of the stream. I wondered what other countries were being exhibited—somehow I knew there were supposed to be five of them—and if I could find any rooms with bodies of water suitable for fishing. It would be cool to catch dream fish from several different countries!




Afterwards that I looked around hoping to find more places to catch "fish" of one sort or another, but the dream became uncooperative and I soon found myself trying to deal with dream money.


*Spoiler* for _counting quarters_: 



I wandered around the building looking for the other exhibits, but to my disappointment, all the others were closed. I went to the front desk to ask about this, and became even more incensed when I noticed a sign informing me that the price of admission was $898.99. I complained angrily to the desk clerk: how could they justify charging so much when only one of the five exhibits was even open?! He simply pointed me to a second sign, which listed a complicated set of refunds that reduced the price of admission to only $1.25.

"Oh, alright then." I figured $1.25 was a reasonable fee for the one exhibit I had seen, and was willing to pay. I had a bunch of change in my left hand, and started trying to count out five quarters into my right palm. The first few attempts inexplicably failed due to the shifting numbers and appearances of the coins. "This is really hard to do in a dream," I commented, and wondered if it would be easier if, instead of trying to shift the correct number of coins from left hand to right, I put them directly down on the desk as I counted.

I started making a little pile of quarters, but had only counted out two before coins that had initially resembled quarters turned out to be square when I set them down, and I had to start a separate pile for them. The third round, quarter-sized coin that I managed to produce had a square hole in the center like those old Chinese coins, and the fourth one had three triangular holes, but by this point I realized that this would never get done if I was too much of a perfectionist. All I needed was one more vaguely quarter-shaped coin to complete my stack of five, but suddenly all the ones still in my hand appeared to be the wrong shape and size. I picked something arbitrarily to finish the stack. I was well aware of the irony of going to so much effort to pay for something in a dream, but since it was so unexpectedly challenging, I felt that it would be a good exercise to try to see it through!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Yay, thanks for the wings! I also did the bonus task (post #39).  ::fly::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woops, sorry about that




> Yay, thanks for the wings! I also did the bonus task (post #39).



Lol, it looks like your smilie is saying "I'm missing some wings... can't... stay... up...."

----------


## woblybil

8/12               Basic Task I Fail
3:30am, I was on a party boat fishing and thought " There's a task for fishing" so I checked my hands and said "Yep! I'm dreaming"..(That's about as long as lucidity lasted)
Lines got tangled and a row ensued as everybody got into a knock down drag em out fight..(we didn't catch any fish)
After returning I laid down on the dock and saw shoe boxes floating underneath, I used a stick and pulled one out from under the dock and it had a large deep fried shrimp in it and I ate it,"Yummy!" so I pushed that box back for a refill and got another box with another large deep fried shrimp and ate it, This continued for the rest of the dream...I cant count it as a task because I lost lucidity somewhere back in the fight,
(And if I had remained lucid I could have had cocktail sauce with them)  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

Not quite a "concert", but I had two amazing dream music experiences.  :smiley: 

Dream music - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

And yet another music non-lucid:





> +(f) the protestant minister is leading us in a song, I'm having a bit of trouble following his tune, my note is right at the bottom of my range

----------


## imazu

Got lucid again but didn't think about tasks at all until near the end when I was already too distracted.. silly me D: Gotta be more AWARRRE

----------


## woblybil

In the last try for fishing task I caught deep fried shrimp (non-lucid) Now I have caught potato chips while fishing (non-lucid).
Maybe in the next one I can catch a salad and make it the full dinner :

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Loved that perpetual deep fried shrimp pier, you'll need to point me to the way there...

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed Basic Task ii!  :smiley: 

A Beautiful Beach, Building a Mansion, and Fairy Land - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Fishing Task_: 



I decided that I might as well try the fishing task, so I reached my hand into the sand and pulled out a fishing pole with a feather and a fishing bubble attached to it. I threw the line into the water with the intention that I wouldnt catch or harm any fish. I felt a tug almost immediately and started to reel in, and there was a mackerel on the line. I pulled it up to shore, feeling quite awful about it, but I decided that I was going to try to get something positive out of it. I held the mackerel up to my face and asked it to tell me a secret. I saw the hook coming out of its chest and I struggled to get it out while the mackerel was talking to me. He didnt seem to feel any pain and his name was Norigawa. He said to me, Inner tail not good, powder is yum.

I thought that was a bit strange. He suddenly had huge, long, spiny fins. I tried to gently put him back in the water now that the hook was out, but I pulled the skin off his fins, revealing bones, and his chest had a gaping hole in it. I felt awful that I had damaged my fish friend so badly. Dreamer scooped some of the skin from his fins out of the water and stared at it in her hands.

I wasnt happy with how that fishing experience went so I decided that I was going to do it again! It was getting dark now, the sun had almost completely set and we were surrounded by palm trees. I said to myself that this time I would catch something profound. I started to throw my line out when a long, snake-like dragon started slithering towards me from the ocean, trying to be caught. It scared me a little bit so I said to it, No, I dont want to catch you!

It kept slithering towards me and I felt like it was going to become hostile if I kept being afraid of it, so I banished it to another realm that was halfway between here and somewhere else. I could still see it but it looked ethereal now. Dreamer said to me, Arent you worried that it will escape?

The dragon transformed into a skeleton with Nordic armor and started to charge itself up with various rpg skills. I told her as I threw the line out to the ocean, No, it cant escape, unless something sets it free. 

Suddenly there was a bright, fiery, orange glow beneath the surface of the water that was rushing towards my hook. I thought to myself, Damnit
This huge creature made of fire grabbed my line then jumped out of the water, its name was Diablos. It set the dragon-skeleton free and they both started to attack us. I summoned mirror images of them so that they would be evenly matched automatically, then summoned mirror images of Dreamer and I to use our own dream powers against them. I then made glass walls appear all around the dragon and Diablo, and vaporized them with a powerful, fiery explosion. Woke up.

----------


## FryingMan

Quick low awareness LD last night (it apparently takes something at the level of sommersaulting, panhandling oompa-loompa nuns to get me to RC) amongst many dreams, including a freaky-baby FA ("I haa baa dree!"), and of course, *another* music non-lucid (I give a <my instrument> demonstration, humiliated when no one applauded.   Man, why am I missing these?

----------


## woblybil

[QUOTE=FryingMan;2168722  Man, why am I missing these?[/QUOTE]

Someone has cast a spell upon us ?

I flew out of the house with a fishing rod and out across the swamps, Tossed in a line for a catfish and reeled in a toaster, (One of those new cordless kind) On closer examination I discovered when I push down the knob it pops up big potato chips..The always hungry swamp urchins were thrilled with it so I gave it to them and they ran off in glee with their new cordless food maker,,
I see no reason to think I might be dreaming here  ::yddd::

----------


## Intet

I had two non-lucid music dreams in a row. In the first one, I was waiting in line to go into a room where I would listen to songs from musicals. I could vaguely hear the music that was playing in the room, but I gave up and left before it was my turn to go in. The second dream involved a combined boombox/video game system. It had things on it that looked like claws but didn't seem to do anything, had two screens on the video game system side, and had a bunch of buttons labeled with rappers' names on the back. I chose to play video games on it instead of using it to listen to music.

----------


## dolphin

I tried to summon a fishing pole while I was in the ladies restroom but couldn't.

----------


## SuckerPunch

> I tried to summon a fishing pole while I was in the ladies restroom but couldn't.



Were you gonna go fishing in the toilet?

----------


## dolphin

Yes, I was trying to fish in the toilet. That's where my dream control is right now!

----------


## FryingMan

Must keep up tradition, another music non-lucid:





> I'm playing a solo, accompanying a ballet procession which is crossing a bridge: they're moving to my left, and I move to the right.   My wife criticizes my playing and says I'm holding the notes too long, then she takes over (on piano?) and keeps playing.   I feel sort of foolish holding my instrument without playing, so I forlornly try out a few notes.

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Yes, I was trying to fish in the toilet. That's where my dream control is right now!



Too bad that didn't work. That would have been awesome!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Woow best Lucid ever with multiple goals and super dreamcontrol and really nice self-confidence. 
I managed to complete Advanced "Ride a dino" and Bonus Task. First time bonus task YAY again  :wink2: 
the LD was so long and controled that for the first time i really could work and try some things out. thats what i was looking for for some time now. i hope i could learn something from it so my future lucids will be similar!

here are the totm relevant parts


*Spoiler* for _Ride a Dino_: 



 i think about what to do next and the TOTM´s come in my head. i can remember riding a dino and go fishing but i alrdy have basic wings so i decide to ride some dinos. i think about how i could manage this and just try like i did with P. i expect in front of me some dinos. on the first try it dont work. i decide to turn my back and think about dinos that are behind me i just have a vague imagination of a dino and that i want to sit on it. i turn back again but instead of dinos there are three horses which are mostly black or dark brown. my friend is laughing and we aproach them. i turn again and this time i think more specific about some little t-rexes and as i turn they turned into hip high little t-rexes but they act still shy like horses or dogs. i whistle and one of them is coming to me. i climb on him and we start to ride. he is uncomfortable because his hip bones push into my ass. as i think about it that they are more like little dogs i am riding on he morphs into a dog. nonetheless i still riding him and we jump over a fence. someone wants something from me but i just ignore him and ride here and there. i think we enter then a rail station?!





*Spoiler* for _Black Hole_: 



i am infront of a railstation and think about what to do next. the friend of mine is still there. i think about the black hole task and remember that some of you dont needed to fly into space but just summon a black hole somewhere. again i think about that somewhere behind me is a black hole and i then turn around and keep running because i know that it is just around the corner of the station. i keep running and i see the black hole. it is 1.5 to 2 meters big and is more like a portal transparent and in the middle black and dark. i jump in and while jumping asking myself where i will land?
i jump through it, roll of and i am still there. in the first moment i think "him this was more boring than expected but then time slowed down and everything got a hint of blue or yellow. the effect didnt last long and everything got normal again.




i did my first DJ entry because it was such a memorable event for me. maby some of you want to look inside  :wink2: 
Totm´s Ride a dino, Black hole, new level of dreamcontrol, some caveman action - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

i really thank Frying man for his inspiration some days ago!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Congrats, and great job!

----------


## korak

I just write these tasks in my dream journal as August ToTM. I am yet to lucid dream after I joined DV. Along with my other tasks let me see if I do these tasks as well, when I lucid dream!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Intet

I completed Basic Task 1 last night:

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I was at a crowded outdoor bus and train station waiting for a bus, and I wandered around to different parts of the station as I waited. In one part, I met up with someone who appraised some Magic cards I wanted to sell. I also saw two people who wanted me to help them with their physics problem sets, but I wasn't familiar with the material the problem sets were about. The bus came and I got on. I thought I might be dreaming, so I pinched my nose and could still breathe through it, and this made me sure I was. I got off the bus at a school and went inside. I went into a room where a dance party was happening, although I was only the second person other than the performer to show up. The performer was playing the piano in a Latin style. I danced with the other person, and after a little while more people came and started dancing.



I didn't have very much dream control and didn't even consciously remember that listening to music was a Task of the Month. I just felt like that was where I was supposed to go.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey Ophelia, am I just not patient enough or did you forget my wings?  ::laughhard::  
I know it's kind of nothing worth but I'm kind of still proud of it xD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hey Ophelia, *am I just not patient enough* or did you forget my wings?  
> I know it's kind of nothing worth but I'm kind of still proud of it xD



The first one, my dear.

You see, I had to miss the Wing Sorting Ceremony yesterday, due to the fact that I received an urgent Owl from the Ministry and I had to leave immediately.

----------


## LadyGalaxy

I completed the moon rock eating task! Here's the dream where it happened (it was long, so I didn't post the whole thing, just the part where I was lucid and did the task). I tried jumping into a black hole, too, but I didn't find one. It's definitely my next goal, though.

I am lucid. Immediately, I remember the tasks, and I summon a door to try to get to the moon. I open it, but it just shows me some weird red spikes area. I close it and open again, demanding the moon, but it doesn't work and the same landscape shows up. I give up, look up at the sky and see the moon, and I will myself to "nyoom" towards it. It works, and I am in space, looking down at the Earth and moon. I nyoom myself to the moon, and I barely have time to look around before taking a moon rock, yelling YOLO, and stuffing it in my mouth. It's one of those rocks that turn to dust easily when broken, and it tastes like mint chewing gum. Honestly, it doesn't taste that bad. I quickly eat some more and leave. After getting back to the Earth, I find myself in a room with miniature representations of different planets. Something happens between two DCs in the room, and I ignore them and look at the miniature Earth and moon. There is apparently someone else with me, and I glance at them, take a step back and jump straight into the miniature. It takes me to the moon again, which is not what I want (but I do pick up some more delicious moon rocks while I'm there). I go back to the room somehow by jumping out of the miniature, and turn into some sort of doctor/scientist person (I don't get it either). I create a portal to space in the wall and jump into it, trying to look for a black hole. I desperately look around for a black hole, but I don't see any and I lose lucidity quickly.

Sadly, I was kind of in a rush in the dream and didn't take the time to make it more vivid because I was worried I would wake up. I was lucid, just not fully aware that I need to chill and stabilize =P I didn't even take the time to look around an actual realistic looking space for once because I was so busy looking for a black hole! It's been my goal for a while now to go to space, too =( 
Anyways, I definitely want to try the other tasks. Who knows what could happen when you jump through a black hole or go for a dream fishing trip?

----------


## FryingMan

Checking in with my daily Basic(I) total miss:





> + reading music, playing my instrument, the notes are mostly low, including an F#

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I completed the moon rock eating task! Here's the dream where it happened (it was long, so I didn't post the whole thing, just the part where I was lucid and did the task). I tried jumping into a black hole, too, but I didn't find one. It's definitely my next goal, though.
> 
> I am lucid. Immediately, I remember the tasks, and I summon a door to try to get to the moon. I open it, but it just shows me some weird red spikes area. I close it and open again, demanding the moon, but it doesn't work and the same landscape shows up. I give up, look up at the sky and see the moon, and I will myself to "nyoom" towards it. It works, and I am in space, looking down at the Earth and moon. I nyoom myself to the moon, and I barely have time to look around before taking a moon rock, yelling YOLO, and stuffing it in my mouth. It's one of those rocks that turn to dust easily when broken, and it tastes like mint chewing gum. Honestly, it doesn't taste that bad. I quickly eat some more and leave. After getting back to the Earth, I find myself in a room with miniature representations of different planets. Something happens between two DCs in the room, and I ignore them and look at the miniature Earth and moon. There is apparently someone else with me, and I glance at them, take a step back and jump straight into the miniature. It takes me to the moon again, which is not what I want (but I do pick up some more delicious moon rocks while I'm there). I go back to the room somehow by jumping out of the miniature, and turn into some sort of doctor/scientist person (I don't get it either). I create a portal to space in the wall and jump into it, trying to look for a black hole. I desperately look around for a black hole, but I don't see any and I lose lucidity quickly.
> 
> Sadly, I was kind of in a rush in the dream and didn't take the time to make it more vivid because I was worried I would wake up. I was lucid, just not fully aware that I need to chill and stabilize =P I didn't even take the time to look around an actual realistic looking space for once because I was so busy looking for a black hole! It's been my goal for a while now to go to space, too =( 
> Anyways, I definitely want to try the other tasks. Who knows what could happen when you jump through a block hole or go for a dream fishing trip?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I tried to make the dream a spoiler but I have no idea how to do that. Whoops..



Hey congratulations to yor task. i really want to go to space and to the moon to. your approach is a nice one which i will consider to try too. i always was fixated to fly there but go through a door or a minature is a good idea which could help me to overcome my mindblockade.
its cool to see how other people approach tasks  ::D:  btw the black hole thing? i just expected that it is around the corner and tada it was there and i could jump right into without going to space for it  :wink2: 

spoilers btw you can do by clicking down right on "go advanced" and then you find the button in the down line left of the s symbol

----------


## imazu

Finally got Basic 1 done! Thanks to the ongoing competition  :smiley: 
>>DJ<<

Basically I just turned the car stereo on and the music from one of my daughter's repetitive toys came on (she's a toddler lol)
I'll have to make a recording of the song in a little while and post a link  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

I rode a dinosaur.




> I wanted to summon a velociraptor. I put my hand behind my back and a dino bit it. I turn around and see a green dinosaur about as big as me. Something a 7 year old would draw. I got on it's back and rode it at a fair speed through the house and out the front door.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...no-totm-69148/

----------


## PercyLucid

Wing time!!

Here is the bonus task:

Night 1 ~ Flying through the wormhole and banishing a demon. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## LadyGalaxy

> Hey congratulations to yor task. i really want to go to space and to the moon to. your approach is a nice one which i will consider to try too. i always was fixated to fly there but go through a door or a minature is a good idea which could help me to overcome my mindblockade.
> its cool to see how other people approach tasks  btw the black hole thing? i just expected that it is around the corner and tada it was there and i could jump right into without going to space for it 
> 
> spoilers btw you can do by clicking down right on "go advanced" and then you find the button in the down line left of the s symbol



Thanks! I'll definitely try your technique for the black hole. Hopefully it'll work and I won't just jump straight into the floor =P
I tried to do the spoiler thing, but when I did it it didn't work. I'm probably just doing it wrong though..

----------


## Mzzkc

Oh man, reading all these moon rock eating and black holes experiences has been way more fun than anticipated. XD

----------


## Intet

Thanks for the wings, Ophelia!

----------


## woblybil

> Checking in with my daily Basic(I) total miss:



Your'e not using the Nashville Number System.. :tongue2: 

Anyways, You don't have it so bad..I had a non-lucid in which I paid $50 for a hooker   ::yddd::

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Anyways, You don't have it so bad..I had a non-lucid in which I paid $50 for a hooker



 Go on....

----------


## JohnLemonDeezLD

I'm new, I dont quite get it 
If I want to do Adv task II then I got to complete those before II ?
I'm also up for the black hole experience since my friend is a lucid dreamer and made a lot of portals when he was dreaming so its pretty nice...

----------


## Piggy

I became lucid and traveled to Jurassic world to mess with dinosaurs but I totally forgot to ride one, dangit!

----------


## PercyLucid

Stay tuned folks! Tomorrow the voting booths for September ToTM will be opened!

(And meanwhile, time to wing me Ophelia :p)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Winging Sunday or ask gab. Too much going on this week, sorry guys

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, for those who can fly!

The new voting thread is here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2169628

Those who have wings, please go and vote for September´s ToTM!!! 

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:


*Spoiler* for _July 2015 new suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Pull something out of your butt, literally.  Describe what you find. _(~Dreamer~)_
Drive a mystery tour bus and describe to the passengers what you can see outside. Advanced if you explore a magical land or drive a flying bus. _(~Dreamer~)_
Mug a random DC and observe what they do or say _(goldenphoniex)_
Spam a pile of paper and try to know what i written on it without reading. _(objectivityguy)_
Say Thank You to Someone. _(DannyCool)_
Ask the dream for a random DC. Go on a date with them, regardless of their gender. Describe the events. _(HypnoDestiny)_
Change a popped diaper. Stick your finger up your nose and tickle your brain, describe the feeling. _(OpheliaBlue)_
Do the Harlem Shake. _(OpheliaBlue)_
Upon becoming lucid, don't move. Stay in one place for as long as you can. You can look around, but don't move. But if something forcefully moves you, let it. _(imazu)_ 
Go to a store and buy something. _(Intet)_
Sneeze in a dream. _(cooleymd)_

*Advanced*
Try to assasinate a king or president without alerting anybody (you cant use any firearms or any ranged magic) _(goldenphoniex)_
Put your hands on the floor grow roots from your fingers and turn into a tree. _(objectivityguy)_
Jump from a high place and reverse gravity just right before you hit the ground, valid if you hit an invisible floor. _(objectivityguy)_
Make a baseball that throw itself back to you after you hit with a bat. _(objectivityguy)_
Try to fly all the way home from where you currently are. _(United737)_
Use a Kamehameha blast on a large building and watch the destruction unfold. _(United737)_
Use Goku's instant transmission to teleport yourself to anywhere you want. _(United737)_
Shoot a Kamehameha in front of a crowd of DCs and watch their reaction. _(United737)_
Ascend to super saiyan 3 and destroy a whole town with huge powerful blasts of energy. _(United737)_
Find an airport and race against a jetliner taking off on the runway. _(United737)_
Stick your finger up your nose and tickle your brain, describe the feeling. _(OpheliaBlue)_
Do the Harlem Shake. _(OpheliaBlue)_
Transform into your Chinese zodiac animal. _(~Dreamer~)_
Check your email. What did people email you? (You need the e-mail to work, so it is advanced) _(Intet)_
Swim to the bottom of the sea and back. _(Intet)_
Meet an older version of yourself and ask them for advice. What advice do they give you? _(Intet)_
Walk up invisible stairs. Where do they take you? _(Spaceline)_
Erase a three-dimensional object from existence in the dream, without looking away from the object. _(Spaceline)_


*Bonus*
Save megaton from a nuclear blast using any means necessary. _(goldenphoniex)_
Enter the void. Once in there, create a whole fantasy world. _(Stintman)_
Visit Middle Earth and attend a Hobbit celebration. _(Stintman)_
Create a paradox _(Sensei)_
Upload your consciousness and become part of a hive mind. _(Intet)_






However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## splodeymissile

Many days after I said I'd try again, I finally did it.


*Spoiler* for _the relevant part_: 



Woke up again (for real, this time), did WILD. Appeared in bedroom, enlarged a hole int the wall (that isn't there in reality) and walked through. Returned to Mayan city which gradually (and unnoticed by me until after) became a more modern city. After a brief bit of fighting with my base desires, I summonned a black hole behind me, turned around and walked through. Arrived at my old college building, where someone I identified as the Godfather (from the films, apparently, although he wasn't remotely similar) greeted me.





And if you want the rest: Mayan cities, a black hole and the Godfather - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Aristaeus

Managed to accomplish the remaining two tasks. All the relevant parts are highlighted in blue.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 18.AUG.2015

Mine memories of what happened are still scattered.
Whilst lucid, I found a body of water in an ancient building. The walls in said building were of a smooth rock with various shades of blue. With telekinetic force, I scooped up a sphere of water and let it fall apart above mine hand. A sardine-sized fish plopped in mine hand.
The next thing I remember was approaching a black hole and being sucked inside. For a moment, all I saw was flashing colours. The next thing I knew, I was falling through a cylindrical corridor. The walls of said corridor were of a wet, black-and-red organic material. As I fell, the corridor narrowed, and strange, transparent creatures crawled toward me from below. Said creatures reminded me of Hades's cells from Kid Icarus: Uprising. At the end of the corridor was a large, pitch-black, cadaverous face who's eyes and mouth shone a bright red. As I neared--at this point I was practically squished by the walls--its mouth opened wide. The last thing I remember was conjuring mine Keyblade and thrusting it into the face's eye.

----------


## Verre

While strategizing about another task, I almost accidentally completed Basic task i, attending a concert. Full dream here: Muppets Sing of Amos and Andy (DILD)

I really can't explain why muppets were singing about Amos and Andy. Usually I can trace random things even in my LDs to day residue, but this just seemed really random, and yet oddly specific: 


*Spoiler* for _Singing muppets_: 



I decided that I should do something useful as long as I was in the dream state, and tried to remember this month's tasks. Eating a moon rock leaped to mind. Okay, how should I do that? I didn't feel like shifting scenes just yet, actually traveling to outer space. I thought, well, maybe a rocket could land nearby and an astronaut could get out and present me with the moon rock. It sounded like a good strategy but I was not strongly motivated to try it, so I tabled the idea.

As I was contemplating the possibilities, I heard music from nearby, and noticed a miniature stage on one edge of the deck. This reminded me of one of the other TOTMs, attending a concert. Well, here are some creatures playing music in public, that might count. I call them "creatures" because the music was being played by what looked like muppets, only a foot or two in height. The initial music sounded like a piano, and a female muppet was playing it, but her fingers were moving over a clear plastic stand, with no visible keys. I thought she resembled what I can only describe as the "hippie girl muppet," but googling that now, it seems to be a good search term and reveals that the name of the muppet in question (in WL, anyway) was "Janice."

After her piano solo ended, a male muppet to her right began playing guitar. This muppet resembled Fozzie Bear, and and was singing as he played. I listened closely to the lyrics and did my best to remember them. As usual in deep dream, I was impressed how easily the rhymes camethough of course on waking, it was hard to remember the lyrics clearly.

The first rhyme involved the phrase "...how we live," which later rhymed with "...give." There was another stanza that I couldn't remember at all by the time I was writing my report. I have a slightly clearer memory of the third stanza, apart from the absent first line:

_...
...and I'll let you do the rest,
Because you know Amos and Andy
And can put them to the test."_

After that, the muppet went into a refrain of:

_Can you help me?
Stranger, can you help me?_

The lines may sound plaintive in plain text, but they were a little more jazzy the way they were sung. I was listening to the song and smiling down fondly at the muppet. I felt that "Amos and Andy" was a phrase I had heard before... was it related to cookies? Or an old TV show? I was certainly willing to offer help, if it was needed, but a moment later I woke up.

----------


## FryingMan

Obligatory Basic-I miss:





> DO flyover of destroyed castle, 2-3 flutists are playing on a ledge, they're covered in flour/dust and a cloud of it puffs up when they play.

----------


## Higat

Did the basic task ll last night  :smiley: 





> _Right, TotM_
> I walk to the edge of the buffet and off course, I find a pond there. I pull a string out of my pocket and throw most of it in the pond, no bait or anything. When I pull it back, I find a small fish attached to it. Upon further examination I see that it's actually a miniature version of one of those prehistoric whales, with the tiny teeth and all. I toss it back into the pond.



From this dream :Family party - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Intet

Last night I had a non-lucid dream in which I ate crack cocaine. I don't think that's the right kind of "moon rock"... ::roll::

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Last night I had a non-lucid dream in which I ate crack cocaine. I don't think that's the right kind of "moon rock"...



OMG You're never gonna believe this but I had a dream last night I was smoking crack and I ate some too. I actually had forgot about it until I read your post.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Last night I had a non-lucid dream in which I ate crack cocaine. I don't think that's the right kind of "moon rock"...



eheheheheeee  ::lol:: 

i love the word crack cocain since new girl  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Crack Cocain_: 



http://www.criticalcommons.org/Members/AMST125/clips/new-girl-cabin-episode-clip-2-1/view

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm back from hell!  ::mrgreen:: 

Please let me know if anyone's wings got missed, looks like gab got everybody. Thanks gab you little Madmin <3

----------


## imazu

> I'm back from hell! 
> 
> Please let me know if anyone's wings got missed, looks like gab got everybody. Thanks gab you little Madmin <3



Mine! I did Basic 1 here >> #88

----------


## dolphin

I'm still without wings after riding a dinosaur.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...no-totm-69148/

----------


## KestrelKat

Completed the Bonus task, finally!



*Spoiler* for _Jump into a black hole_: 



Okay, teleportation next.  I was determined to fly into a black hole too, though (the little ball of air had reminded me of that TOTM).  Maybe I could do that with the intent that it would be a wormhole and teleport me somewhere?  I jumped off into the super-huge night sky, and it was so much easier to get into space than it usually is for me.  I just had to sort of fly toward one of the huge celestial objects in the sky.  One of them was a galaxy, at the center of which I expected to find a black hole.  It was so weird, the galaxy just sort of got closer.  It didn't feel like I had moved, as if I was in a planetarium and it was just zooming in.  But it was a 3-D planetarium and stardust was flying around me.  

I came to the center of the galaxy, and there was a black hole.  I just sort of knew it was one.  I jumped in and managed to remember to say "Geronimo!" 

At first it didn't feel like anything was happening,  It was dark, and then I looked down at my legs and was amused to see them all stretched out and wiggly.  Spaghettification!!  I felt myself being sucked to the center and there was a little teensy ball of light which I assumed was the singularity, even though physics as we know it wouldn't allow it to be light.  It got closer and then I sort of just passed through it.  

I had closed my eyes (tried to keep them open but it was too weird for me...), and when I opened them again I was in my bed.



*Le Full Dream*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

gotcha!

----------


## FryingMan

> Mine! I did Basic 1 here >> #88



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Just kidding, congrats!

----------


## imazu

> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, congrats!



Hahaha! Nice  ::chuckle:: 
Thank ya  :smiley:

----------


## Chewnie91

Hey oneironauts!

So, believe it or not, this was my first time attempting the monthly challenge in all my years on this site!  ::lol:: 

I decided tasting a moon rock would be interesting, and so below you will find my experience:

To make matters easier, I decided to make the setting of the dream on the moon. I performed a WILD and soon found myself on the desolate, grey (with a strange tinge of pink?) surface of the moon. I'd been on the moon before, and began my quest across the surface to find an edible moon rock. It didn't take long before I came across one that looked delectable enough; it was oddly shaped, and what I mean by that is it was symmetrical. After dusting it off, I took a bite which was met with little resistance as my teeth sunk in (upon picking it up, it felt lighter than I had planned, possibly a result of the gravity?). Expecting it to be somewhat like a donut, I was surprised to find it tasted minty, almost like a peppermint patty. Then, even stranger, it seemed to dissolve in my mouth (kind of like when you eat cotton candy and it shrivels up as soon as it touches your tongue). Anyway, I ate the whole thing, and it was definitely an interesting experience. I will surely be completing more of these challenges! Hope you enjoyed!

----------


## Lang

Congrats!  Away to go everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

OK I give up.  Basic (i) is impossible for me, I spent too many years playing in orchestras/bands and going to rehearsals to notice anything weird about being in a concert or playing in a musical group.    Oh, and *another one* last night.





> I arrive at rehearsal and realize I've left my instrument behind. I'm walking out to get it and run in to another <my instrument> player, I "recognize" [false] him (looks sort of like a young Steve Wozniak, asian-ish features, beard) and say hello, then I see another <my instrument> player, and wonder if I'm still the principal player or if they've replaced me.

----------


## PercyLucid

Booth will close tomorrow (we got 31 days, we have the three nights chance-to-chain  :smiley: 

So you still have time to vote! As long as you earned your wings, of course!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

----------


## Schmaven

I still want to do the Black Hole one, but haven been working a lot lately.  70+ hrs a week  :Eek:   Kind of a full on schedule here with not a whole lot of time to sleep.  My dad tells me that he can dream about anything he wants.  He just tells himself he'll dream about dinosaurs (for example) and then he does.  He didn't specify if it was lucid or not though.  I'd like even non-lucid dream control like that after my current dry spell of lucids.  I was watching some old episodes of 'Cosmos', particularly the one about black holes, and the host Neil DeGrasse (not sure on his name) posited that on the other side of a black hole is another "Big Bang" and a whole 'nother universe, complete with its own black holes.  He said that if you want to know what's on the other side of a black hole, just look around, because our universe might be inside one right now...   

3 days to see what my mind comes up with!  I hope I get a shot at it!  I know I can do it any other time I get lucid too, but I like to do these monthly tasks here.

----------


## PercyLucid

ToTM for September ready, for those of you who have wings:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...er-2015-a.html

Quick and chain your wings before Mrs Butcher here cuts them off  ::D:

----------


## imazu

Ate a moon rock!
>>Here<<

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Quick and chain your wings before Mrs Butcher here cuts them off





cluck cluck cluck

----------


## ~Dreamer~

A few tasks I forgot to post this month:
*DJ entry for dino & black hole*
*DJ entry for music task*


*Spoiler* for _Dino task_: 



I decided to try another TotM, so I attempted to summon a dinosaur in my direct vision. It didn't work, so I looked around to see what I could use as a base object. I saw a very large topiary of George Washington's face, as depicted on Mount Rushmore. I walked up to it and put my hand about where his cheek was (at my eye level), and the shrub began to morph into the face and neck of a brontosaurus. When the transformation was complete, the dinosaur looked at me and said, _"Hello,"_ and a short sentence that I can't remember. I said hello back, and mounted his neck. I looked to the ground and envisioned the rest of the dinosaur rising up from below. The ground rumbled and the dinosaur started breaking free from the earth - I watched his neck emerge and felt myself being lifted into the air as he pulled the rest of his body out. He was still entirely made of plants, but his body felt quite solid like there was some wiring and plastic underneath. We towered over the buildings now, and the dino started to move in a slow, clunky trot at first, speeding up to a steady canter as he got used to the feeling of his legs. I looked at his gentle face and patted his neck, and hoped he didn't mind giving me a ride.


I was intrigued by the surrounding environment as we travelled. It seemed to be made up of small, translucent plastic parts from a child's toy, like a stained glass pattern forming the grass, trees, flowers, and lake.
I reached my hands into my pockets to summon food, and pulled out some flax cracker dog treats. I gave 2 to my dinosaur friend and reluctantly ate 2 myself in a shameless display of point farming.  :tongue2: 
I decided to dismount the dinosaur and explore the strange environment.




*Spoiler* for _Black hole task_: 



I started flying at super speed to get to outer space. The sky transitioned from blue to black, and I was suddenly surrounded by stars.
I wanted to find a black hole for TotM, and I immediately saw a yellow "road sign" floating in the air. It said "2 miles until [_____]" - I can't remember the word it used, but I knew it was referring to the black hole. I found it strange that it said "miles" instead of "kilometres"... I guess they haven't switched to the metric system yet in deep space.  :tongue2:  The stars were in a formation like lights on either side of a road, leading the way. I kept flying and saw another yellow sign with an arrow saying, "Left here", so I followed the directions. Soon after, without any warning, another yellow sign appeared directly in front of me saying something like "End" (I think it was 2 words though), and I felt like the meaning was "you have reached your destination". I was flung forwards past the sign and all the stars around me disappeared. Gravity seemed to change and I was suddenly weightless, just floating in the middle of darkness. I was a bit surprised by the sudden appearance of the black hole, and a little bit annoyed because I had intended to make it a portal as I flew through. I hadn't thought about what I'd do if the portal failed, and I started getting distracted with fears of waking up.





*Spoiler* for _Music task again_: 



I've been incubating the TotMs, so the first thing I thought to do was turn on a huge sound system in this rich guy's house. I raced into the other room where the DCs were and started doing a ridiculous, enthusiastic dance for all to see. I felt very happy and free to realise that this was my dreamworld and I didn't need to have any inhibitions. The music playing was a hardstyle techno song that I haven't heard before, but it was similar to the style of DJ Zany/Donkey Rollers. I turned the music up even louder with my mind, and boosted the bass so the whole house rumbled as the song reached a dubstep-style breakdown. I finished off my dance with some more crazy, energetic moves.  :armflap:

----------


## woblybil

> cluck cluck cluck



No Beer ?  ::yddd::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

The day I decide to come back happens to be the last day of this month's tasks. Well shit.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well come on Boba, bust out a lucid! You still got 24 hours.

Chop chop!!

----------


## PercyLucid

Thats all folks!!

But don´t you worry, you can reach the highest in September´s ToTM... as high as a planet!!

 :lock:

----------

